# Galco ankle holster



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just started carrying with the above holster and I'm wondering if people use the snap at the top of the holster or not? Seems it would slow things down if you needed to access it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Which Galco ankle rig do you have? There are three. I've used and carried with all of them, and use the retention strap with all. 

Do the straps slow you down a bit? Yes, just like on every other type of holster. But it's not like you'll ever draw fast from an ankle holster, anyway.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Unlike the waist, your leg moves a lot in the course of a day like, when you walk and can rub up against your car when you get in, your other leg when you sit. If your holster comes with a retention strap, use it. It would be worse walking down the street and having your gun tumble out of your leg.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Galco makes one for the J frame without a retention strap. We use a tension screw. I use it on occasion with no fear of it falling out.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

My wife carrys her PM9 in the galco ankle rig we bought for her Bersa. The PM9 fits perfectly so when we sold the Bersa we kept the nice ankle rig. She uses the retention strap, I have noticed when the gun is pushed all the way into the holster there is not enough movement that I would worry about it falling out. At the same time Mr. Mike makes a good point as usual, ankle holsters aren't built for speed. As long as the strap is there I say use it. Better to have it there just in case I would hate to have my gun fall out.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

If your holster has a retention strap, use it. 
Holsters without retention straps are designed to retain the gun without the need of the strap. Those with strap require it.


----------

